# Giving Away Slingshots



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I want to suggest that one of the most important/fun parts to the sport of slingshot shooting is giving slingshots away.

It's been a number of years since I've written about this but I like to think it should be talked about from time to time. I just finished an overly long post on Bands Breaking which touched on it and got me thinking.

By my estimate i have probably given away 100 or so slingshots. The circumstances vary widely from groups to friends to strangers and sometimes homeless but each case helps in its own way to "move the needle" towards the advancement of the sport.

One of the real pleasures of the sport has been making and experimenting with slingshots made in different shapes and materials - some of which have been pretty strange. The end result though is that I end up with slingshots that are cool but rarely used. I also shoot a lot and in a lot of different places and so have struck up many, many conversations that have resulted in my grabbing a spare out of the truck along with a handful of, usually, 5/16 balls and given them as a surprise gift. It seems like a lot of conversations (I'm a dentist) head in that way too and it's been fun through the years to grab a slingshot out of the office and hand one off. In all of the years that I have shot I have never been criticized or complained about nor had any trouble from anyone.

In my world it sure beats filling a drawer with slingshots that I never or rarely use.

If you haven't done it before try it. You might open up a a whole new chapter in your enjoyment of the sport!


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the post. This past week I have been thinking about giving away a shooter to someone that would like to give it to a deserving lad or lass. Perhaps someone has a daughter, son, grandson, granddaughter that shows an interest in slingshots who doesn't have one. I have an Ocularis that I seldom use that is banded and ready to go. I have enough shooters to keep me busy... If someone is interested, email me at: [email protected]

No postage necessary.

Regards,

Rich


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great idea Rich. Some kid could really be blessed.

One of the reasons I have given so many away through the years is that I bring it up in conversation all the time because I always have a slingshot in my pocket. Always. I'm weird that way. I couldn't tell you how many times a conversation turned on a comment along the line of ..."this is how nuts I am" as I pull a preloaded slingshot out of my pocket.

I lost my eldest son a couple of years ago (Christopher lived in an Intensive Care Unit with around-the-clock intensive RN care in our home for his entire life of nearly 30 years before passing. That sort of thing changes you. A lot of the emotional losses were compensated for me by being able to share with other fathers and sons what I had not been able to share with my son. I'm sure it has a lot to do my desiring to bless others.)

I just get more out of giving them away than keeping them.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wife was just saying this to me I definitely have some to give away or let's say a box lol . Thing is I like making them but with every build u get better and lose interest in the builds u done before . I would never give my frames made by my forum friends but my old stuff I have no problem sending away. 
Only problem with giving frames away is as soon as they run out of ammo or snap the bands it's all over u less they get hooked like us


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you Winnie. How would you feel about a slingshot scholarship program in Christopher's memory? Forum members can nominate those who need slingshots or supplies and then we can pitch in to fill the need. If people agree, maybe the mods can make it a pinned thread.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Great topic and input! I found that out years ago....you may own something cool but when you pass it on for someone else to enjoy, it's even cooler and more special.

As Port boy said, I;d gladly share any of my frames but those built by my buddys are special to me!!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you Tabor8Man that's a very kind offer. I'm going to suggest instead that we occasionally encourage one another to reach out as so many on the forum already do and encourage and help fellow shooters as needs arise.

Christopher has been memorialized by the local children's hospital with a hospital room dedicated to him as well as a "teen room" where older hospitalized kids can take their friends to get away.

You've provided the perfect segue for me to share something near and dear to me.

The year after Christopher was born a special charity was set up through Mary Bridge Children's Hospital here in Tacoma WA called TFK (Toys For Kids of Intensive Care Families). Imagine a child with such complex medical needs (think of a hospital bed in the living room of a small apartment) that their siblings, the whole family really, have to give it all up because of the ill brother/sister. Imagine exhausted parent(s) unable to afford gifts or even the ability to go shopping for the holidays. Qualifying families are identified through the hospital social work department and then our TFK team, organized through my dental office working jointly through the Mary Bridge Social Work Department, get to work raising money and getting wish lists to the kids. Then on a selected night sometime before Christmas fifty or sixty volunteer elves spread out at a local store (Target) and spend around $35,000 in a few hours on a Christmas shopping blitz buying gifts from the wish lists. We generally spend around $150.00 on each of the ill kids and each of their siblings. The toys are organized per family and delivered to the homes along with wrapping paper, tape etc. 
Unless the parents say otherwise we try to stay anonymous to the kids - we want it to be the parents who get the credit not us. By the time we collate all the deals and discounts we can stretch it to $40-45,000 worth of toys. Since it's inception TFK has raised over $500,000 for families in need. 
Imagine a large moving van full of giant labeled and organized garbage bags stuffed full of toys.

Every year until his death one of my most cherished moments was coming home and telling Christopher how many children got Christmas because of him.

Christopher, for his whole life, was was completely paralyzed except for being able to move his eyes and facial muscles. He couldn't breathe or talk, move his head, shift his position, scratch or tell us where he hurt yet he was intelligent, graduated high school and had the most wonderful and ready smile that would absolutely draw you to him. He had a complicated but full life surrounded by those that loved him and a loving and caring nursing team.

I can't even begin to describe the sacrifices these families make. Try never having evenings off to do anything as a family or never going on vacation (my wife, our younger son and I got away four times for two nights and two times for three nights in nearly thirty years).

Slingshots were a serious escape for me for years.

Well, so much for catharsis.

Thank you again. That was very gracious.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Winnie said:


> I lost my eldest son a couple of years ago (Christopher lived in an Intensive Care Unit with around-the-clock intensive RN care in our home for his entire life of nearly 30 years before passing. That sort of thing changes you. A lot of the emotional losses were compensated for me by being able to share with other fathers and sons what I had not been able to share with my son. I'm sure it has a lot to do my desiring to bless others.)


 God, Bless Winnie  
Christmas time eventually brings back lots of great memories of our children, and we never do forget their smiling faces. Remembering those great times that we had with them will always bring us a smile


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Winnie for posting this. I often wonder how you are getting along. I totally understand that this is a slingshot Forum, but my favorite section is the “General Off Topic” You are definitely a true gentleman


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Bless you Winnie ! You help keep everything in perspective!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Winnie - bless you, Christopher and your family. I am honored to read your story and understand more about you. Thank you.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Winnie said:


> Thank you Tabor8Man that's a very kind offer. I'm going to suggest instead that we occasionally encourage one another to reach out as so many on the forum already do and encourage and help fellow shooters as needs arise.
> 
> Christopher has been memorialized by the local children's hospital with a hospital room dedicated to him as well as a "teen room" where older hospitalized kids can take their friends to get away.
> 
> ...


Hope you are doing okay this year, bud. I remember your post when Christopher slipped the bonds of earth.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Let me go philosophical about slingshots for a moment. I'll try to keep it short.

I've learned a bit through the years. In addition to raising Christopher, I've had cancer (different ones) six times starting in my third year of dental school. I know what it is like to stand at the edge of the abyss and wonder what is to become of me and my family if things were not to right.

I know the value of time.

Every once in a while I talk about having a slingshot in my pocket all day every day - preloaded and ready to go. There's a reason for that. I have learned through the years that every moment is precious. I'm in a new season now with Christopher gone, COVID here and all kinds of time on my hands but it hasn't always been so.

When your life gets narrowed way down and you feel as though you are carrying the weight of the world on your shoulders (this might well be speaking directly to many on the forum right now) you learn that you have to take care of yourself emotionally or you will eventually burn out. If you do burn out then those you must care for will be left unprotected (in my case with Christopher it was literally life and death). I'm coming up on my 44th wedding anniversary in March and am still sane so far.

Having a slingshot in my pocket and knowing that I could "reach out and touch that if I wanted to" has helped to add a certain and necessary gravitas to my constrained life. It's hard to explain.

If you have ever hunted you know the difference between just a walk in the woods and a walk in the woods looking for game. The difference is gravitas. Substance, gravity, depth. Importance. I have learned to get a weeks worth of pleasure out of 12 hours.

Slingshots have helped me through the years feel as though I wasn't being left out as others around me got to live more normal lives. Nearly every evening between 7:00 and 8:00 for all those years were spent next to Christopher with my feet up on his bed. "Guy time" with Christopher and his younger brother Matthew. I suppose it worked out to hundreds of times over the years I'd set up my band making kit and cut and experiment with lengths and tapers. I couldn't sand because of dust and his ventilator but I'd often mount bands and step out the door where he could see me and shoot and clock the bands I had just cut. Or I would cut and sew leather for pouches or ammo pouches. I'd dip the leather for the ammo pouches in near boiling water to harden and form them. We'd compare different woods and shapes. Or I'd cut and shape a plug for an ammo pouch. It goes on and on.

Slingshots and the slingshotforum have been an important part of my life and my sanity through the years. As complicated as things have been I can honestly say that I have lived a deep and meaningful life despite the constraints and difficulties.

I've only just scratched the surface here but you get the idea. I've left out the spiritual aspects of being a Christian throughout all of this. PM me if you're feeling the weight of the world now.

Thanks to all and safe shooting!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Winnie said:


> Let me go philosophical about slingshots for a moment. I'll try to keep it short.
> 
> I've learned a bit through the years. In addition to raising Christopher, I've had cancer (different ones) six times starting in my third year of dental school. I know what it is like to stand at the edge of the abyss and wonder what is to become of me and my family if things were not to right.
> 
> ...


Winnie this message hit me I'm just the right spot. I needed it and appreciate you very much!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Winnie said:


> Let me go philosophical about slingshots for a moment. I'll try to keep it short.
> I've learned a bit through the years. In addition to raising Christopher, I've had cancer (different ones) six times starting in my third year of dental school. I know what it is like to stand at the edge of the abyss and wonder what is to become of me and my family if things were not to right.
> I know the value of time.
> Every once in a while I talk about having a slingshot in my pocket all day every day - preloaded and ready to go. There's a reason for that. I have learned through the years that every moment is precious. I'm in a new season now with Christopher gone, COVID here and all kinds of time on my hands but it hasn't always been so.
> ...


Winnie,

I have been a Sped. teacher, "disabled", and/or around people with disabilities my whole life.

Firstly, let me say thanks for sharing so honestly, kindly, and freely.

Secondly, let me tell you, sir, you haven't left the spiritual portion out (I know and understand what you mean). It is clear as bell on a cold windless night... right there in your actions of humble generosity, brother.

I am beyond inspired by your testimony. I am bettered for it, edified, and can feel the peace radiating from you very obviously and we've only ever talked online.

Also slingshots have had a similar impact on me... one that is difficult to word. Words are just brief and shallow reflections of experiences and concepts. But behaviors and attitudes speak volumes.

I keep a giveaway flip and special flips made by friends were I can touch them as well. Powerful totems of community for me. They help me speak softly, walk humbly, and let go off the weaker flashier stuff... and spend time were it counts most.

And Man! That's the Good Stuff.

Again thanks for speaking on the charity of flippery. Giving is likely as addictive as any other habit and is the strongest selfcare I know of.

Carry on now!
Woooooooooooo!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

On a lighter note... I will now always associate you, Winnie, with this. I don't think I knew you were a dentist.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Hi.....It has been a while since I have pulled up the Slingshot Forum, I have been recovering from an auto accident back on Labor Day weekend. Some impatient driver pulled a U-turn right in front of me, totaling my SUV. All 8 airbags went off and I walked away with a fractured sternum. I still have back pain. Thankfully my wife and her service dog where not with me at the time. So, I haven't been doing any slingshot shooting or much of anything else for the last few months.

Signing on to the forum this morning the first posting I opened was this one from Winnie and it really spoke to me and got me thinking about how this forum is about a lot more than slingshots....it's about people, it's about a family of folks that share the same interest.

Last spring I ordered a couple hundred dollars in two dollar bills. Before the covid - 19 shut down we used them for tips at restaurants but now they go to homeless folks, kids and tips. It brings a special smile to people's faces and a lot of comments like " Boy I haven't seen one of these in a long Tim." There is one old Navajo gentleman who often stands on a corner in our tow, holding a sign. We stop and give him a couple of $2 bills every time we pass that way, along with a few Dine' words that I picked when we lived in Flagstaff.

I have learned that I get a lot more pleasure giving someone a gift than I do receiving one. I have a dozen slingshots down in my studio that I haven't shot in a long time....I think it's time that I pass them on to someone who will enjoy them. Thanks Winnie.

GP


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Hopefully the same can be said of the true meaning embedded in just a few words. With that... Thank you, Winnie.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeh, MakoPat that movie (Little Shop of Horrors) and The Marathon Man, are probably responsible for half the dental phobias in my practice.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Winnie said:


> Yeh, MakoPat that movie (Little Shop of Horrors) and The Marathon Man, are probably responsible for half the dental phobias in my practice.


Oh, no! Marathon Man I understand the, but Little Shop Of Horrors. I wish Stevwn Martin was my dentist when I was younger because of that movie. Now I wish he was because of his sensational Bluegrass skills.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh man Winnie you did a good thing with that post. Bless your heart!

I too have this thing for giving my slings away. I don't have the heart to give away the ones that friends have given me, but the only slings in my care right now are a couple store boughts and gifts from friends.

By the way....I was absolutely terrified of dentists. When I seen that scene from "little shop of horrors"....I laughed until I cried.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Been praying for you a long time, Winnie, and intend to continue doing so. As for dentists, so far no fears or phobias over here and that includes my kids. They go to some swanky pediatric dentist that has the office dressed out like a campsite. They even get to choose what DVD they watch on the screen attached to the roof above them.

As for slingshots, I especially love making out of the box slingshots for folks who would otherwise be unable to shoot one. I have made some insanely crazy ones over the years. Another milestone reached this year - my son is now old enough to start helping me fix, assemble and figure out a whole host of things. This weekend we just pulled apart one of his Nintendo controllers that was on the fritz - reattached a wire and got things working again. We are also building a Sledge-O-Matic for his YouTube channel...


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Dan. We have been so blessed throughout all these years and l have no doubt that its because of all the prayers.

The kids are so lucky these days. My father was my dentist growing up. I can remember when I was a kid telling him that I didn't want a shot. His reply was "That's fine; let me know if you do." I do have to admit that solved the whole should I or shouldn't I problem ????

What could be better than times like those with your son!

Thanks again.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks for this inspirational post. you, like many, many others, are the reason i keep logging in.


----------

